

Animating the Cloud Modules Icon - Madness64
http://blog.parse.com/2012/11/09/animating-the-cloud-modules-icon/

======
flyosity
Parse and Stripe are two startups with some amazing design talent on board. It
seems every webpage and blog entry for each of these companies has beautiful,
custom icons/illustrations for each main point or section. These are the
little details that make a company stand out and get noticed, and I love that
they sweat the details so much that a small sub-section near the bottom of a
page in a larger hierarchy has this cool animation. They didn't need to do it,
but they cared enough to make the effort and focus on polish. It makes me
think that they take the same level of care with everything else that they do,
and that's a competitive advantage if I've ever seen one.

Here's a link to the page where this animation is found on, check out all the
other cool illustrations/animations they have just on this one page:
<https://www.parse.com/products/cloud_code>

